# Combination deer license question (antlerless)



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I am hunting on private property, my great uncles farm. I bought a combination deer license. From what I understand, I can shoot a doe with one of the tags in archery season on his property. Or I can take a buck with one, and a buck with more than 4 points on one side with the other. I can't shoot a doe with either in gun season.
Am I correct on this?
Don't freak out if I'm wrong, I haven't hunted yet this year. I am just a little confused on this (people telling me all sorts of different things) and I am just starting to hunt on my own. Before, my Grandfather would take care of everything for me.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Combo license.

2 antlerless deer (archery season only), or 

1 antlered (either season, your choice) and 1 antlerless (archery season only), or 

2 antlered deer (both in the firearm or muzzleloader seasons or archery seasons or one in each season 2 different seasons, your choice) 

Reminders: Regardless of the kind of license you buy and season(s) you hunt, if you take two (2) antlered deer, one of the antlered deer must have at least one antler with four or more antler points 1" or longer. This deer can be taken first or second. The order is not important.



http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10856_10905-195317--,00.html#Deer_Licenses


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

